# Alternative zu Islabikes BEINN 20 large



## Bertone67 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Was ist eine gute Alternative fürs islabike BEINN 20 large. Kaniabikes sind zwar dicht dran, aber optisch nicht so super. Weiss jemand, was die Orbea MX 20Zöller wiegen?

Grüße Christopher


----------



## aufeinneues (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
stehe vor genau dem gleichen Problem. Wie hast du dich denn entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (15. Mai 2012)

Bertone67 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was ist eine gute Alternative fürs islabike BEINN 20 large. Kaniabikes sind zwar dicht dran, aber optisch nicht so super. Weiss jemand, was die Orbea MX 20Zöller wiegen?
> 
> Grüße Christopher



Orbea MX 20 Team 9,1 kg
Orbea MX 20 XC 10,2 kg
Orbea MX 20 Dirt 10 kg

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22orbea+mx+20%22+weight

liefert
http://www.planet-velo.fr/velo-enfant-orbea-mx-20-team-92.html
und
http://www.planet-velo.fr/velo-enfant-orbea-mx-20-dirt-854.html

was hiermit übereinstimmt
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40032&t=12841192


----------



## phwi (18. Juni 2012)

auch hier lieferbar (D)

http://www.orbea-versand.de/artikelbereich/kinderfahrraeder/kinder-6-12.html




deadpixel schrieb:


> Orbea MX 20 Team 9,1 kg
> Orbea MX 20 XC 10,2 kg
> Orbea MX 20 Dirt 10 kg
> 
> ...


----------



## odelay (3. Juli 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> Orbea MX 20 Team 9,1 kg



Kann ich hiermit bestätigen. 9,08 kg so wie es aus der Kiste kommt, jedoch noch ohne Reflektoren. 
Sieht sehr chic aus, so in weiß. Verarbeitung macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Gut ist, dass alles Teile mit Standardmaßen verbaut sind. Steht evtl. Tuningmaßnahmen wenig im Weg. 
Gabel und Kurbel samt Kettenblatt sind schon aus Aluminium. Einzelgewichte muss ich mal ermitteln. Das Ritzelpaket ist aus Stahl und definitiv schwer. Dafür hat es dann doch schon 8 Gänge.
Habe es über einen Orbea-Händler bestellt und nach so 8 Tagen war es da.
Nun kann der Geburtstag der Kleinen kommen


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2012)

Für mich ist das 20" Team eine sehr schöne Alternative zu Beinn 20 SMALL. So vom Rahmenproportionen gucken. Mir würde das Dirt aber noch besser von der Geo gefallen, schade dass dort die etwas längere Gabel aus Stahl ist und nicht aus Alu wie beim Team.

Wie lang sind denn die Kurbeln vom Team? 
Und sind schon Hohlkammerfelgen verbaut?


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2012)

odelay schrieb:


> Gabel und ... schon aus Aluminium.



Laut Webpage stimmt das so nicht ganz. Die Gabel ist beim Team aus Hi-Ten (Stahl).

Ansonsten recht schick. Nicht ganz konsequent in der Umsetzung: z.B. ist hinten eine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme dran, vorne an der Gabel aber nicht. Tuningportential hat es auf alle Fälle! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2012)

Laut Webpage stimmt die Gabel schon, nur laut Shop noch nicht .

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/bicis/modelos/mx_20_team/#especificaciones

Scheinen aber auch eh alles Computerbilder zu sein, paar Detailbilder bzw. nen Vorstellungsthread fände ich deshalb seeehr interessant.
Der Support und die Angaben lassen nämlich sehr zu wünschen übrig, hatte nen paar Händler und auch Orbea selbst wegen Kurbellängen etc angeschrieben und nix bekommen.


----------



## odelay (4. Juli 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Laut Webpage stimmt das so nicht ganz. Die Gabel ist beim Team aus Hi-Ten (Stahl).



Da steht auch was von 7 Gängen obwohl ich 8 zähle! Du darfst meinen Augen, Materialkenntnissen, Magnettests ruhig trauen ;-)


----------



## Hotschy681 (4. Juli 2012)

Moin,

suche auch grad nach einem Rad für Sohnemann. Hat jetzt ein Cnoc 16 und eigentlich wollte ich ein Beinn 20 large nehmen, musste jetzt aber feststellen, dass auch andere Mütter schöne Töchter haben. Ist denn das Cube Team mit dem large vergleichbar von der Geometrie? Oder ist es kleiner?


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2012)

Nun, dazu müssten Isla oder sonst jemand die genauen Maße veröffentlichen. Cube gibt diese ja dankenswerter Weise sehr ausführlich preis.

Was man sehen kann, ist, dass beim Cube Team der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler ausfällt und das Sitzrohr selbst kürzer ist. Letzteres bedeutet, dass das Rad früher von den Kleinen gefahren werden kann, da sich der Sattel niedriger einstellen lässt. Der steilere Sitzrohrwinkel hat Einfluss auf die Ergonomie beim Treten; ich weiß nicht, wie sehr das beim Kind schon zum Tragen kommt. Der Schwerpunkt ist schön tief, hier habe ich von Isla aber auch noch nichts Negatives vernommen.

Was mir wichtiger wäre: die Isla Rahmen sind länger, das bedeutet eine weniger aufrechte Sitzposition und daher effektiveres, sportlicheres Fahren. Bei meinem Sohn auf seinem CNOC16 jetzt schon ein Gewinn gegenüber dem Felt Base 12, auf dem er komplett aufrecht saß.

Und fast zwei Kilo mehr... die möchte ich meinem Kleinen nach dem CNOC16 nicht mehr antun. Die durch Tuning wieder herauszubekommen dürfte 100e von Euro kosten.

Eine Alternative wären noch die 20er von Orbea, optisch dem Cube sehr nahe, aber leichter, steht ja oben bereits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertone67 (5. Juli 2012)

Habe mich für das Kaniabikes entschieden. Antwort vom kleinen nach der ersten Runde 'fährt ja viel leichter als mein altes (Cube Team 16")'. Gewicht werd ich mal wiegen und posten. Wie gesagt halt optisch nicht so weit vorn.

Grüße Christopher


----------



## phwi (6. Juli 2012)

kania ist gut, bisher keine probleme mit dem 24 (lediglich der sattel ist zu groß bei unserem modell, jedenfalls für einen 7-8 jährigen)

und grundsätzlich unverständlich bei mehreren bikes: warum wird bei 8er ritzel ein longcage-schaltwerk verbaut? spannt das die kette besser?


----------



## trifi70 (6. Juli 2012)

Das wird Kostengründe haben. Longcage passt halt überall. Aufgrund höherer Stückzahl und vereinfachter Logistik spart das im Einkauf ein paar Cent ein...

Wenn mans weiter denkt, könnte man auch fragen, warum Kinder mit 20 oder 30kg Körpergewicht Teile fahren sollen, die auf 80kg schwere Erwachsene ausgelegt sind? Die ließen sich doch leichter konstruieren für die leichtgewichtigen Piloten. Und wieder das Argument: kleiner Markt, hohe Stückkosten. Kaum einer wills bezahlen.


----------



## flomtb (10. Juli 2012)

odelay schrieb:


> Kann ich hiermit bestätigen. 9,08 kg so wie es aus der Kiste kommt, jedoch noch ohne Reflektoren.
> Sieht sehr chic aus, so in weiß. Verarbeitung macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Gut ist, dass alles Teile mit Standardmaßen verbaut sind. Steht evtl. Tuningmaßnahmen wenig im Weg.
> Gabel und Kurbel samt Kettenblatt sind schon aus Aluminium. Einzelgewichte muss ich mal ermitteln. Das Ritzelpaket ist aus Stahl und definitiv schwer. Dafür hat es dann doch schon 8 Gänge.
> Habe es über einen Orbea-Händler bestellt und nach so 8 Tagen war es da.
> Nun kann der Geburtstag der Kleinen kommen



hallo odelay,
das orbea würde mich auch sehr interessieren! kannst du vieleicht bitte ein paar fotos machen und einstellen? im netz gibt es kaum was über das rad. ich denke das würde einigen helfen die auch vor der entscheidung stehen... danke und grüße flo


----------



## odelay (14. Juli 2012)

So, da ist das Orbea mal in echt und Farbe:






Sonst noch ein paar Daten, z.T. mal schnell mit Küchenwaage gewogen:

Kurbeln von Prowheel, 127mm lang, 110er Lochkreis, 34Zähne
Pedale VP

Stütze von Orbea, 27,2mm, 250mm lang, 280g
Sattel von Velo?, 260g
Reifen von Kenda: Small Block Eight, 1,75", Drahtreifen

Kassette, HG 31, 8-fach, 11-34, 325g

Gesamtgewicht: 9,08


----------



## H1man (15. Juli 2012)

Bertone67 schrieb:


> Habe mich für das Kaniabikes entschieden. Antwort vom kleinen nach der ersten Runde 'fährt ja viel leichter als mein altes (Cube Team 16")'. Gewicht werd ich mal wiegen und posten. Wie gesagt halt optisch nicht so weit vorn.
> 
> Grüße Christopher



Hi, ich habe auch das Kania bestellt. Liefertermin leider erst Ende August...
Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike und wie schwer ist es denn jetzt? 

Vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomtb (16. Juli 2012)

@odelay: danke, gefällt mir sehr gut, ist jetzt ganz weit oben auf der favoritenliste, das orbea. tunen ist aber imho schon aufwendig, die mäntel sind ja schon recht leicht, sattel für kinder ist ohnehin eher schwierig und für die kassette fällt mir nur die alte 8fach xtr titanium ein. trotdem für den preis ein sehr schönes bike, v.a. schaut es schon aus wie ein großes und das ist für die kids ja vor allem wichtig.
danke nochmal.
grüße
flo


----------



## trifi70 (17. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus. Was würd ich tauschen: Stütze, Schaltwerk, Kassette, vermutlich auch Lenker. Da ist schon noch Potential.

Bei der Kassette würd ich wohl eine leichtere 9fach mit Spider nehmen. Leider braucht man dann auch einen neuen Schalthebel oder muss alternativ was tricksen.


----------



## Steffl (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

suche auch gerade nach einem Bike in der 20" 9 Kg Klasse.



Mamara schrieb:


> Für mich ist das 20" Team eine sehr schöne Alternative zu Beinn 20 SMALL. So vom Rahmenproportionen gucken. Mir würde das Dirt aber noch besser von der Geo gefallen, schade dass dort die etwas längere Gabel aus Stahl ist und nicht aus Alu wie beim Team.
> 
> Wie lang sind denn die Kurbeln vom Team?
> Und sind schon Hohlkammerfelgen verbaut?



Wo guckst Du Geo? Nur vom Bild her? Geotabelle kann ich nirgens finden.

@ odelay:
Wenn es keine Geotabelle gibt- könntes Du mal messen:
Höhe Oberrohr so 5cm vor der Sattelspitze (da sollte Mann schon drüber stehen können...)
Höhe Tretlager

Kurbellänge (127) ist ja beantwortet, die Felgenfrage würde mich auch interessieren.

Danke, Steffl


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2012)

Geotabelle gibt es nicht bei Orbea, jedenfalls nicht öffentlich zugänglich. Es hat den Anschein, als wäre das Team von den anderen beiden Varianten insofern verschieden, als dass das Tretlager deutlich niedriger angesiedelt ist. Kann aber auch eine Folge der verbauten Gabeln sein. Orbea gibt jedenfalls für alle Varianten nur an, die Minipro Geometry zu besitzen, was auf die gleiche Geometrie schließen ließe. Insgesamt finde ich die Internetauskunft für Radbegeisterte ziemlich dürftig.

Isla ist allerdings auch nicht viel auskunftsfreudiger. Wenn man die Bilder übereinander legt, entsprechen die Orbea Modelle von der Größe und den Proportionen her eher den Beinn 20 small Rädern von Isla. Die 20 Large wirken größer und länger.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Juli 2012)

Wie alt bzw. groß sind eure Kinder?
Habe eine 5jährige, 1,09m, Schrittlänge 49cm.
Ihr altes, geschenktes 16Zöller ist sauschwer, anscheinend zu klein, und die Lager der Achsen sind hinüber, Räder drehen sich schwer.
Bevor sie ganz die Lust am fahren verliert, möchte ich  ihr jetzt auch ein leichtes 20Zöller mit Schaltung und ohne Rücktritt gönnen.

Ich überlege, ob 
- Orbea MX 20 Team
- Orbea Grow 2 7V
- Kokua Liketobike 20
- Kaniabike twenty
- Felt Q20R
- Commencal Ramones 20 (mit Federgabel, deswegen etwas schwerer, aber immer noch OK)
was wären.
Das Kokua scheint zu groß zu sein. Bei Kaniabike gibt es anscheinend nur dieses Weiß-Silber. Das Orbea Grow ist wahrscheinlich nicht so für die härtere Gangart.
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## phwi (31. Juli 2012)

habe meiner tochter gerade ein kania twenty small gekauft. das ist vergleichbar mit isla20small. passt ihr gut bei 113cm größe. ich habe tune-version mit leichteren reifen. und es ist HELLBLAU. bei kania wohl wieder mitte august liefebar. aber woba hat eventuell noch eins im laden (dort hab ich gekauft, aber direkt von kania geliefert bekommen). letzte woche gabs noch 1x weiß + 1x blau.

http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html?SID=5d58aaa2b0571ebfd1a79f8c63f393f6

kania-website ist irreführend, warum auch immer man dort das marketing so schlecht in den griff bekommt. schau mal besser hier: 

http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/KANIABIKES/Twenty


bis auf ein paar kleine probleme ist das twenty small jetzt ein prima rad geworden.


----------



## Steffl (1. August 2012)

Hallo Taurus1,

habe mir von den genannten bisher nur das Kania und das Orbea MX angesehen.
Geben sich technisch nicht viel. Bei uns geht die Tendenz vom Designgeschmack her zum Orbea.

Was die Größe betrifft- deine Tochter wird bei beiden noch nicht mit beiden Füßen vom Sattel auf den Boden kommen. Muss meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht sein. Aber über dem Oberrohr sollte man auf beiden Füßen stehen können, wenn man vom Sattel springt (Oberrohrhöhe vor dem Sattel < Schrittlänge). 
Kania gibt dieses Maß mit 53cm an. Vom Orbea fehlt mir dieser Wert noch, hatte ich hier schon angefragt.


----------



## phwi (1. August 2012)

also bei uns mit 113cm körpergröße (schrittlänge nihct gemessen) und nicht vollständig versenktem sattel (ca. 6cm ausgezogen) am kania20small gehen die fußspitzen auf den boden. so ist auch der vorschlag von kania...sonst wäre vernünftiges treten im sitzen auch gar nihct möglich.

stehend über oberrohr keine probleme...oberrohr ist sehr tief.



Steffl schrieb:


> Hallo Taurus1,
> 
> Was die Größe betrifft- deine Tochter wird bei beiden noch nicht mit beiden Füßen vom Sattel auf den Boden kommen.


----------



## Taurus1 (1. August 2012)

Steffl schrieb:


> Hallo Taurus1,
> 
> 
> Was die Größe betrifft- deine Tochter wird bei beiden noch nicht mit beiden Füßen vom Sattel auf den Boden kommen. Muss meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht sein. Aber über dem Oberrohr sollte man auf beiden Füßen stehen können, wenn man vom Sattel springt (Oberrohrhöhe vor dem Sattel < Schrittlänge).
> Kania gibt dieses Maß mit 53cm an. Vom Orbea fehlt mir dieser Wert noch, hatte ich hier schon angefragt.



Stimmt nicht, auf kaniabikes.eu steht beim Twenty: Überstand 5cm vor Sattelspitze 485mm. Weiter vorne wird es natürlich mehr sein, wegen dem ansteigenden Oberrohr.

Das Kokua fällt übrigens ganz raus, es hat nämlich kein Austauschbares Schaltauge.


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2012)

Stimmt, es hat gar kein Schaltauge im klassischen Sinne. Vorteil der Konstruktion ist, dass das Schaltwerk nicht so tief hängt wie bei anderen Kinderrädern. Nachteil ist, dass mans nicht wechseln kann. Schaut man sich die massive Konstruktion an, scheint ein Verbiegen aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Wer sicher gehen will, verbaut halt ein ultraleichtes Tuning-Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Sollbruchstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skatronic (3. August 2012)

hat jemand das tune-bike schon im Original begutachten können?
Gibts da eigentlich auch einen Preis zu? Such mir nämlich die Leitung wund.
http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/kids/item/3-tune-kinderrad


----------



## Taurus1 (3. August 2012)

Das Tune-Kinderrad war wohl nur ein Messe-Prototyp von 2010, zumindest finde ich auf Anhieb nur Berichte aus 2010.

Ich habe gestern mal mit dem Hersteller von Kaniabikes telefoniert, weil das "Twenty" auf Kaniabikes.eu im Moment als nicht lieferbar markiert sind.

 Ende August/Anfang September werden die Kaniabikes Twenty wohl wieder lieferbar sein, dann trifft eine neue Rahmenlieferung ein. Der Rahmen wurde nochmal überarbeitet (Geo unverändert) und soll noch leichter geworden sein. Ausserdem soll sich die Ausstattung verbessert haben. Das Gesamtgewicht soll dadurch von 8,6 Kg Richtung glatte 8 Kg gehen, vielleicht sogar drunter. Genaue Angaben will er aber erst machen, wenn die Rahmen da sind und er sie selbst gewogen hat. Preis unverändert 399 inkl. Versand.

Der Radschrauber meines Vertrauens überlegt, das Twenty in sein Sortiment aufzunehmen.

Ich habe meine Wahl wohl getroffen, es wird das Kaniabike Twenty werden. Muß mir nur noch die Farbe überlegen. Aber dafür habe ich ja bis Ende August Zeit.


----------



## Tiri (4. August 2012)

an dem Kania hatte ich auch überlegt, aber 24" (trotz der negativen Schlagzeilen etc aus dem Internet). Jedoch finde ich die OL allgmein bei denen etwas lang, hinzukommt der sehr flache Sitzwinkel. 
Im vergleich Isla 74 Grad - Kania 67,5 Grad  
Nee für unser Sohnemann ist diese Geo nichts...

Hoffe, bei Euch passts und es ist keine Streckbank...


----------



## BikerDad (4. August 2012)

Skatronic schrieb:


> hat jemand das tune-bike schon im Original begutachten können?
> Gibts da eigentlich auch einen Preis zu? Such mir nämlich die Leitung wund.
> http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/kids/item/3-tune-kinderrad



gesehen nicht, aber der Preis war mal irgendwo mit um die 4300 Euro angegeben.


----------



## Skatronic (4. August 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> gesehen nicht, aber der Preis war mal irgendwo mit um die 4300 Euro angegeben.


 
achso... und ich hatte befürchtet, es wird teuer. Mein Fehler!

dann scheint meine Wahl auch auf eine Kania twenty zu fallen wenn der SeLi ausgedient hat. Ist dieser denn schon mal als Laufbike bis hin zur 18" Konfi ausgiebig getestet worden? ich finde die Idee ja ganz prima, dat dat Dingeln mitwächst. Aber es verschieben sich ja auch die Proportionen im Verhältnis.


----------



## Bertone67 (30. August 2012)

H1man schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch das Kania bestellt. Liefertermin leider erst Ende August...
> Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike und wie schwer ist es denn jetzt?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Hallo Andreas, bin leider erst jetzt zum wiegen gekommen. Waage zeigt zwischen 9,3 und 9,4 kg an (mit Pedalen, Klingel und Reflektoren in den Speichen). Ansonsten ist unser grosser sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er zur Zeit lieber Fusball spielt als zu Niken (sehr zum Leidwesen seiner Eltern ;-))

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2012)

Ich stehe gerade in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller, weil meine Tochter auf ihr neues Rad wartet (ich habe den Fehler gemacht, ihr zu erzählen, dass ich schon auf der Suche nach einem neuen bin).

Er bekommt die neuen Twenty-Rahmen nächste Woche. 
Zitat aus Email:


> Ausstattungsänderung wäre beim Twenty:
> höherwertige Bremsen (Tektro) sowie Naben
> Rahmen: Unterrohr doppelt konifiziert
> Das Rad bleibt daher äusserlich gleich!


 
Angaben zum Gewicht bekomme ich, wenn er das neue Modell gewogen hat.

Falls jemandem die Oberrohrlänge zu lang ist oder der Sitzwinkel zu flach, ich habe da in einem anderen Thread noch einen Trick gesehen:
Sattelstüze "rückwärts" montieren, so dass der Versatz der Stütze nach vorne statt nach hinten geht.


----------



## chris5000 (31. August 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller,



Nur mal aus Interesse: Wer ist denn aus Deiner Sicht der Hersteller? Der. Oder der? Ich peile das bei denen immer noch nicht. Oder sind beide zusammen Hersteller? Oder nur Einer? Aber was ist dann der Andere?


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2012)

Ich habe mit Herrn Fischer telefoniert und gemailt, der hat die *EU*-Homepage und baut bzw. verkauft die aktuellen Modelle.

Habe aber vergessen zu fragen, was mit der anderen Seite ist. Das Twenty-Large auf der *DE-*Homepage ist das "alte" evtl. erste Modell mit höherem Tretlager. Dem Anschein nach scheint die Seite nicht mehr aktualisiert zu werden. Vielleicht waren die beiden früher Partner und haben sich getrennt? Das ist aber reine Spekulation.

Ich konnte das *alte Modell* (Twenty Large) vor 2 Wochen in einem Laden bei mir in der Nähe begutachten und mit 2 anderen Vergleichen (Cube und Haibike oder Scott, glaube ich). Verarbeitung sehr gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, und deutlich leichter (nicht nur durch Starrgabel statt Federgabel). Im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden das Tretlager deutlich höher. Könnte Probleme mit der Ergonomie geben (Knie beim Treten zu hoch), für angehende BMXer vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt wegen der Bodenfreiheit, die fahren eh mehr im Stehen.

Die *EU*-Homepage wird auf jeden Fall laufend aktualisiert, so wurde z.B. die Lieferzeit von "bitte nachfragen" vor ein paar Tagen auf "Anfang September" korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (31. August 2012)

Dazu gerne auch mein Sempf: Hatte ja nun auch Kontakt mit beiden. Mit Herrn Fischer mehrere Telefongespräche, er ist der Hersteller bzw. Importeur und von dort (BaWü) erfolgte bei uns auch der Versand.

Herr Vogel vertreibt die Trailer und Bikes auch, ist also im Prinzip normaler Händler. Unprofessionell finde ich, dass die mehrwöchige Urlaubszeit weder auf der Webseite noch per AB am Telefon erwähnt wird. Ich habe das Teil zwar nun da und bin auch zufrieden, aber der Kauf an sich war eben wegen Urlaubszeit etwas "hakelig". Zum Glück ging an seiner Reisebüro-Firma Wakiya (you know ) jemand ans Telefon... (Da ist während der Urlaubszeit die Telefonanlage abgeraucht, danach war die Rufweiterleitung weg. Etwaige Missverständnisse wurden zwischenzeitlich ausgeräumt.)

Übrigens: die Gewichte beim Funtrailer stimmen nahezu perfekt, inkl. Pedalen und Radkupplung!

Interessant finde ich, dass Herr Fischer die Bike Rahmen auch einzeln abgibt und dass sich an den Preisen der Rahmensets auch noch was tun soll.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. September 2012)

Ich habe gestern abend Post bekommen, hier die Gewichte der aktuellen Modelle vom Kania Twenty und Twentyfour. beide sollten wohl ab jetzt wieder Lieferbar sein.



> Hi,
> die Gewichte der Neuankömmlinge:
> 20": 8 kg für das Twenty tuned (mit Faltreifen), 8,3 kg für das Twenty mit Drahtreifen-Version.
> 24": 8,9 kg
> ...


 





Auf der Kaniabikes.EU-Homepage stehen (heute morgen) noch die alten Gewichte, Bild ist ebenfalls alt, Optik soll sich aber bicht geändert haben.

Das Isla Beinn20 hat schmalere Reifen (20 x 1,35 zu Kania 20 x 1,75), das dürfte dann der Haupgrund für das 160 Gramm geringere Gewicht sein.
Weitere Unterschiede, die mir aufgefallen sind, und wo sich mir dann auch die Frage stellt, warum der Gewichtsunterschied nicht größer zugunsten von Islabike ausfällt:
- Die Sattelstütze ohne Versatz ist wahrscheinlich ebenfalls leichter als die vom Kania mit Versatz.
- Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, eine 1 Zoll Gabel und Steuerrohr (Kania 1 1/8), das Unterrohr ist ebenfalls dünner als beim Kania.
- Die neuen Laufräder mit den wenigen Speichen sollten ebenfalls leichter sein als die Kania-Laufräder.
Wenn ich das zusammmenfasse, sollte das Isla Beinn20 eigentlich noch deutlich leichter sein, oder die verschenken irgendwo (vielleicht am Rahmen, Naben, Kurbel, Gabel?) einiges an Potenzial.

Letztendlich tun Kania Twenty und Islabike beinn 20 sich nicht viel, ich denke, der Geschmack und die Lieferbarkeit (mal warten die einen, mal die anderen auf eine neue Rahmenlieferung) geben wohl den Ausschlag.

Irgendwo hab ich es schonmal geschrieben, das Kania gefällt mir vom Design her besser, deswegen fällt meine Wahl darauf. Ich muß jetzt nur noch "meinem" Händler ein bisschen Dampf machen, damit er es bestellt. Oder selbst bestellen.


Weil es hier Verwirrung gab wegen der Homepages und der verschiedenen Versionen vom Twenty nochmal das:
Die EU-Homepage ist die vom Hersteller, das alte Twenty-Large mit dem zu hohen Tretlager wird dort nicht mehr angeboten und gibt es anscheinend auch nicht mehr, sondern nur noch das aktuelle Twenty.


----------



## trifi70 (4. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Das Isla Beinn20 hat schmalere Reifen (20 x 1,35 zu Kania 20 x 1,75), das dürfte dann der Haupgrund für das 160 Gramm geringere Gewicht sein.


Hatte ich anderswo schon bemerkt, was "mamara" aber bestritt und dazu meinte, dass da jetzt breitere Reifen drauf seien. Konnte aber weder Typ noch tatsächliche Breite und somit auch kein Gewicht belegen.

Ich würde übrigens die Mow Joes immer den K-Rad (K905) vorziehen, auch wenn die spezifizierten Gewichte auf 5g identisch sind. Vermute, die Kenda sind einfach einiges preiswerter...

7 zu 8 Gänge sind nach meiner Kenntnis auch noch ein Unterschied. Oder hat Isla nachgelegt?

Kania hat für uns vor allem den Charme, dass man es Probe fahren (lassen) kann.


----------



## hamsteralex (22. August 2013)

So, nach einem Jahr muss ich das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung hoch holen!

Mein Junior fährt seit seinem 4. Geburtstag mit einem Kokua rum und er(und ich auch) ist damit echt zufrieden. Für längere Strecken habe ich mir die TailGator-Stange geholt und damit klappt's ganz gut. Die TailGator ist auch der Grund für diesen Beitrag. Ich hätte eine Frage an die Orbea-MX-20-Team- und Kaniabikes-Twenty-Käufer:

Welchen Durchmesser habe denn die Steuerrohre der beiden Räder?

Gerade am Anfang würde ich die TailGator doch gerne montieren und daher würde ich das Maß benötigen.

Aktuell sind die Kanias in der Team-Ausführung sehr, sehr verlockend...7,5kg sind genau soviel wie bei seinem aktuellen 16" Kokua. Das ist mal ein Wort! Das Orbea da hat mit seinen 9,1kg schon wieder fast zuviel auf den Rippen!


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

Vor allem komplett mit Schaltung, was das 16er ja nicht hat. Es kommen allerdings noch 200-300g drauf für die Pedale. Trotzdem ein tolles Paket. Denk dran, rechtzeitig zu bestellen, im Moment ist ja eh alles ausverkauft.

Zur Stange kann ich nur so viel sagen: ist uns zu kippelig. Würde also nach Möglichkeit drauf verzichten...


----------



## Lars77 (22. August 2013)

Schau dir mal die FollowMe-Kupplung an, das ist die einzige wirklich überzeugende Lösung. Nicht billig, aber wertstabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (22. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...Zur Stange kann ich nur so viel sagen: ist uns zu kippelig. Würde also nach Möglichkeit drauf verzichten...



Kippelig...aktuell nur, wenn der Junior hinten Blödsinn macht...ansonsten läuft die Stange mit dem 16er ganz gut hinter her. Wie es beim 20er aussieht...weiß ich ja leider noch nicht...aufgrund der doch deutlich größeren Räder könnte es durchaus sein. 

Ich würde es aber doch gerne probieren und bräuchte daher die Maße...


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Zitat FollowMe:
"Dank des geringen Eigengewichts von 4 Kilogramm ist der Verbleib am Rad nicht störend".
Danke fürs Gespräch. Wenn ich das nächste Mal das Gewicht meines Fahrrades um 33% erhöhen will melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Taurus1 (22. August 2013)

Ich hab' mal bei Kaniabikes.eu nachgefragt. Sobald ich Antwort bekomme, schreib ich es hier rein.


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

Du kannst es doch direkt messen.


----------



## hawiro (22. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Zitat FollowMe:
> "Dank des geringen Eigengewichts von 4 Kilogramm ist der Verbleib am Rad nicht störend".
> Danke fürs Gespräch. Wenn ich das nächste Mal das Gewicht meines Fahrrades um 33% erhöhen will melde ich mich wieder.


Angst, dass die Hebelwirkung vom FollowMe den Hinterbau von deinem Joghurtbecher knackt?


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Hey, ich hab nicht nur einen Plastikbomber 
Und an mein Santa kommt kein Anhänger. Ist ja wie Porsche mit Wohnwagen...
Nee, aber hier dran geht schon:


----------



## hamsteralex (22. August 2013)

Zum Thema FollowMe...also mir/uns reicht die Stange völlig aus. Man muss sich einfach auf die etwas anderen Fahreigenschaften des Gespanns einstellen. Ich war am Anfang auch sehr irritiert, aber nach einiger Zeit im Gespann-Betrieb hat man sich daran gewöhnt. 

Scheinbar liest hier keiner mehr mit, der schon eines der Räder hat...schade! 

Je länger ich mir im Übrigen die Bilder der beiden Räder ansehe...dann brauche ich vermutlich nur das Maß des Orbea MX. Beim Kania sieht eher so aus, dass die Montagebügel der TailGator-Halterung passen könnten.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. August 2013)

Antwort von Kaniabikes wegen dem Steuerrohrdurchmesser:

"das wären 41 mm Aussendurchmesser - wobei der Platz vor allem am unteren Lagersitz doch rel. eng ist(ausreichender Platz für die "Würgeklemme" vom Trailgator??)"
  @trifi70
Hätte nachmessen können, wusste aber nicht, ob sich mittlerweile was am Rahmen geändert hat


----------



## trifi70 (23. August 2013)

Ok, den Einwand lass ich gelten.


----------



## hamsteralex (23. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Antwort von Kaniabikes wegen dem Steuerrohrdurchmesser:
> 
> "das wären 41 mm Aussendurchmesser - wobei der Platz vor allem am unteren Lagersitz doch rel. eng ist(ausreichender Platz für die "Würgeklemme" vom Trailgator??)"



Sehr gut...passt...jetzt fehlt nur noch das Ergebnis von Orbea!

Bezüglich der Platzfrage: Ich denke mal es geht schon. An seinem aktuellen Kokua war auch nicht die Hölle viel Platz. 

Tja...ich befürchte nur, dass mein Junior lieber das Orbea will...die Kurzen sind immer so auf die Optik aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (23. August 2013)

Das Orbea ist ja auch nicht schlecht, und kostet als Entschädigung fürs Mehrgewicht etwas weniger.
Und toll aussehen tut es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Paulin (14. Juni 2014)

Sry, doppelt gepostet wegen iPad problemchen....


----------



## Paulin (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu angemeldet im Forum, habe aber dank euch (nur durchs lesen der Beiträge) schon vor 2 Jahren islabikes entdeckt und wir waren sehr zufrieden.
Wir sind derzeit auf der Suche nach einem möglichst leichten Kinderfahrrad, da wir doch nicht wie beim letzten Rad ein islabike aus England bestellen können und wahrscheinlich auch nicht, wie eigentlich geplant eins im Juli auf der Urlaubsreise in England abholen können (da die Firma mittlerweile gar nicht mehr mit Menschen außerhalb GB telefoniert oder Mails liest). Deshalb ist es jetzt sehr kurzfristig, denn wir haben unsere Tochter extra bis zum Urlaub hingehalten mit dem Radkauf und eigentlich ist ein größeres schon nötig) Wir suchen jetzt also für den Notfall eine gute Alternative zum islabike, ein blaues, leichtes 20 Zoll Rad. Meine Tochter saß kurz auf einem frogbike 55 und kam mit leicht erhöhtem Sattel normal runter, deshalb habe ich es mit dem islabike stall und large verglichen und das lagre müsste passen. Die genaue Größe und schrittlänge würde ich je nach Marke dann noch genau ausmessen.

Meine Erkenntnisse der internetrecherche ist folgendes (ihr dürft gern korrigieren):

Islabike umgerechnet ca. 400€					  In blau möglich.		   Lieferung, Abholung fast unmöglich
Frogbike	  Günstiger, etwas schwerer.			KEIN BLAU!			   Lieferung möglich
Kaniabike				   399€							Blau möglich.			 Lieferengpässe
Kakua LtB.				  399€.						   Blau möglich.			 Lieferbar
Pepperbikes.			   300€ Sonderpreis.		 Blau möglich			  Lieferbar
Spezialized.				 300€							Blau weiß schwarz.	 Wenige auf Lager
Merida.						389€.						   Blau.						Nicht vorrätig
Woom.						390€.						   KEIN BLAU.			 Lieferbar
Kubikes.					  399€ bis 1.7. 10%.	   KEIN BLAU.			  Lieferbar
S'cool.						329€							 Blau möglich.		   Lieferbar.							11,9kg inkl.stvo
																																			 ausgerüstet nur ohne
																																			  Gepäckträger

Alle anderen ohne Zusatzausstattung Aber teilweise zusätzlich Bestellbar.


Wir brauchen das Rad für den kitaweg und ab nächstes Jahr auch für den Schulweg, mit dem Cnoc hat sie keine großen Probleme, auch mal anstiege hochzukommen, wenn sie nicht zu steil sind. Ein deutliches schwereres Rad wäre dann vermutlich eher beschwerlich, wobei die Möglichkeit der Schaltung beim neuen Rad dazukommt, was das vll wieder ausgleicht.  Meine Tochter ist 1,20 groß, falls das eine Rolle für die Beratung spielt 

Was für uns wichtige Zusatzausstattung wäre sind folgende Dinge: Schutzbleche ( sie ist kein Rambo, die festen Plastik Schutzbleche von islabike sind vollkommen ok. Muss also nichts besonders aufregendes sein.) Ein Ständer ist uns sehr wichtig und sie möchte unbedingt dieses mal einen Gepäckträger Haben, was ich aber auch ganz praktisch finde. Festinstalliertes Licht mit nabendynamo ist kein muss, sie wird best. Eh nicht allein im Dunkeln fahren, wir haben auch noch ein Ansstecklicht übrig.  Hat man den Dynamo mit drin, ist er natürlich ganz praktisch.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was ihr für die beste Möglichkeit halten würdet. Am liebsten wäre mir ein fertiges Rad,ich habe nicht vor, Teile auszutauschen oder aufzumotzen. Umlakieren würde ich notfalls vll noch machen, würde aber ein von Anfang an blaues Rad vorziehen.

Inkl. Unserer gewünschten Zusatzausstattung sollten 450€ die Ungefähre Obergrenze sein.

Wichtig wäre für mich zu wissen, welche Auswirkungen die Differenz zwischen dem islabike und dem s'cool Gewicht haben. Gleicht die Schaltung das Mehrgewicht aus? Hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem s'cool gemacht, oder auch gute?
Sollte man bei einem Preis um 300€ stutzig werden? Wie z.b. Auch bei dem Pepperbike.? Oder würdet ihr die Räder als schlechter einschätzen?


Wie gesagt, es geht um ein "normales" Rad, ohne springen, steile abhänge runterfahren o.ä. Aber eben gut zu handhaben und möglichst leicht, ohne besondere umbaumaßnahmen vornehmen zu müssen.


Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mich ein wenig oder viel beraten könntet, vll habt ihr auch noch eine andere Idee...

Viele Grüße!
Paulin


----------



## Steffl (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Paulin,

wie im Post vor Dir von Taurin schon steht solltest Du auf jeden Fall das Orbea auf der Liste haben. Haben wir jetzt wegen Lieferproblemen statt Kania genommen. Auch wenn Optik Geschmachsache ist- es sieht meiner Meinung nach mit seinen konischen Rohren erheblich cooler aus wie das Kania mit den "normalen" runden. 
Weiß-Blau gibt es auch.


----------

